# Anyone ever spray driveway sealer through an airless



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I want to do my own and there good size. What size tip ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I usually roll it with a short nap as it is xylene based.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am sure they have other bases too but the stuff I have dealt with is xylene.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Yes. Dedicated clear rig. Xylene will loosen paint in a line quick.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I sprayed a product by H&C last summer and it was leaving what looked like spider webs in the air. Wicked stuff. .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodland said:


> I sprayed a product by H&C last summer and it was leaving what looked like spider webs in the air. Wicked stuff. .


Xylene is expensive to clean a pump with too.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Xylene is expensive to clean a pump with too.


 I was sealing stamped concrete. Quite lucrative work :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Like sean say roll and xylene thats how we roll as well. nasty stuff. I like to use a 1 inch nap


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just get a $25 pump garden sprayer and pitch it when you're done.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Just get a $25 pump garden sprayer and pitch it when you're done.


That's how I would do it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Get yourself a higher volume 12V pump if you are going top be doing them. You can get a 5 gpm for a little over $100. With battery, clear braided line and low pressure gun, you can build a truck mount rig for a few hundred bucks. You can use it to wash houses, apply chems, etc.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> Get yourself a higher volume 12V pump if you are going top be doing them. You can get a 5 gpm for a little over $100. With battery, clear braided line and low pressure gun, you can build a truck mount rig for a few hundred bucks. You can use it to wash houses, apply chems, etc.


Ken, with these Xylene based sealers, that clear braided line will melt. I've seen those setups you speak of, and they're sweet. Just not for this particular application.

Nothing beats the pump sprayers for these. They hardly last. The chems dissolve the rubber seals. 

You could hit every yard/garage sale you see and buy up all the weekend warrior Wagner POS sprayers on the cheap. Use em for a job and pitch them. That's another option if you must go airless.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I owned a sealcoat business for 15 years. good luck spraying it with any airless. best bet for doing your own driveway buy a squeegee


----------

